Ask HN: What are your favorite computer games? - alan_wade
======
gaspoweredcat
right now Overwatch easily wins out for taking my time but if youre thinking
more all time greatest i like to think of the likes of Chrono Trigger, Nier
Automata or FFVII

all depends on what you want from a game really, however i suggest if you
fancy an existential crisis backed up by a solid combat system and a divine
musical score then i couldnt more strongly suggest Nier Automata, it is in my
opinion the strongest argument for video games as an art form in the last
decade, just be sure to switch it to original language as the dub is abysmal

------
cruella_deville
my favorite game genre- is RPG fantasy. in articular an isometric view world
exploration is what holds my interest. In particular, a game that is fluid in
its story line is important, even a doom like FPSG is in my tops list if there
is a story or underlying world to negotiate.

------
karmakaze
Descent

Universal Paperclips

------
kstenerud
Deuteros

Infestation

Archipelagos

Quadralien

Populous II

StarCraft

Dungeon Master

